# Firefox Plugins



## syrushcw (Dec 16, 2011)

This is a really stupid question but I'm unable to find an answer. I followed the browsers guide to install Firefox 8/Java/Flash and I've done it before on Firefox 3.6 on FreeBSD 7.2. When I get to ln files I do not have $HOME/.mozilla/plugins file. I thought maybe corrupt install, so I did *make deinstall clean* and resinstalled it as a package. Still nothing If I do about:plugins it says I have none installed. 

Is there a way to generate the .mozilla/plugins file? Currently in said directory I only have extensions and firefox. Also for the heck of it I copied my plugins file from 3.6 and ln the files but I still get no plugins installed under about. But I do not believe 3.6 and 8 are compatible there has to be an easy way to regenerate this file.

Edit: I also tried creating a new user and launching firefox to see if it creates it first startup but no go.


----------



## darcsis (Dec 16, 2011)

Simply 
	
	



```
mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
```
 will do the trick.


----------



## Dru (Dec 17, 2011)

HOW TO: Flash10 plugin, Firefox3 and FreeBSD 7.2 or higher

Works on 7 (haven't updated yet), and I imagine 8 also, with FreeBSD 9.0. Read through it, and you should be able to get your flash plugin working. I don't use java, cant help you there. Would imagine there is info here on the forum though.


----------



## syrushcw (Dec 17, 2011)

Are you sure for 8.0 I was looking at another FreeBSD box before I posted and when I tried to cd to it, it said 
	
	



```
plugins/ is not a directory'
```
Thanks


----------



## Dru (Dec 17, 2011)

I said "I imagine". And I would have hoped you would have at least gave it a read before responding.

Just for giggles, and to verify, I went ahead and built www/firefox since last posting. Am now running version 8.0, with www/linux-f10-flashplugin11, using emulators/linux_base-f10 on FreeBSD 9.0

Replace the ports referenced in the how-to, with the updated versions.

And yes, create the directory, if needed.


----------



## syrushcw (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry, when I said 8.0, I meant Firefox 8.0 not FreeBSD 8. As I said before when I browsed to it on a working computer it said 
	
	



```
/usr/home/blah/.mozilla/plugins is not a directory.
```
I make plugins a directory and linked java just to see if I can get it to register it as a plugin.

```
% ln -s /usr/local/lib/IcedTeaPlugin.so \
  $HOME/.mozilla/plugins/
```
Did it as normal user first, didn't work, and did it as root, still no go. When I do about:plugins it says 
	
	



```
no enabled plugins found.
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 17, 2011)

syrushcw said:
			
		

> ```
> % ln -s /usr/local/lib/IcedTeaPlugin.so \
> $HOME/.mozilla/plugins/
> ```



The target file of the link for the IcedTea plugin has to be set as libjavaplugin.so.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 17, 2011)

Dru said:
			
		

> HOW TO: Flash10 plugin, Firefox3 and FreeBSD 7.2 or higher



Please don't follow that outdated thread, it does things that are bad and unnecessary.  Instead, just follow the Handbook version.  Flash 10 on FreeBSD 8-STABLE with Firefox 8 works fine.


----------



## Dru (Dec 18, 2011)

Care to explain what it does that's bad?

Edit: To the OP...I said FreeBSD 9..ffs.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 18, 2011)

A couple of needless overrides of the Linux base port in make.conf, then working hard to hunt down the Flash player and manually install it, when nspluginwrapper will do it for you.  Compare with the Handbook version.


----------



## Dru (Dec 18, 2011)

Still I don't see anything "bad", and I have gotten caught up in dependency hell with the Linux base before, back on FreeBSD 8.0. Maybe its not an issue anymore, but a couple lines in make.conf sure seemed to solve a lot of headaches for me.

How is its hard to hunt down flash player? Just the same as installing nspluginwrapper. I don't even know if I would trust nspluginwrapper to pull the latest flash.

Granted I certainly have a lot to learn, but I'd still call it a good.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 18, 2011)

Sometimes static overrides are necessary.  When they become obsolete, they can cause trouble.  It's the same problem with a lot of things, following outdated instructions may or may not work.  At worst, it can mysteriously prevent the current stuff from working.  In this case, the Handbook version works, is simpler and quicker to set up, and is standard.  If you stick to the standard and things change, a lot of other people will be in the same boat, and an upgrade procedure can be shared.


----------



## Dru (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm starting to really think you just like to argue with me.

Lets go ahead and cover whats been said here...

You mentioned the guide had useless steps, and that nspluginwrapper would install flash for you, yet the handboook even says to install flash after nspluginwrapper.



> Install the www/nspluginwrapper port. This port requires emulators/linux_base-f10 which is a large port.
> 
> The next step is to install the www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 port. This will install Flash 10.X, this version is known to run correctly under FreeBSD 8.X.



Also speaking of outdated, the handbook still references www/linux-f10-flashplugin10, and for the most part, people are on 9.0 now, and might not understand the procedure for 8.x works for 9.0. They may try the procedure for 7.x.

And I would hope that a user would understand that they shouldnt have the static override in place if they were attempting to build an application that required a different, or later base.

I'm done with this thread myself, go ahead and argue back if you wish, and I truly appreciate that you're a FreeBSD developer, thank you for what you do, but your info here seems easily contradictable.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 18, 2011)

Installing the Flash port is not installing the plugin.

Outdated thread:

```
find / -name libflashplayer.so /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
nspluginwrapper -v -i /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```

Handbook:

```
nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
```

That seems reasonably clear.  If you're determined to be offended, don't let me stop you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, be sure I will stop both of you if needed.


----------



## syrushcw (Dec 19, 2011)

T-Daemon said:
			
		

> The target file of the link for the IcedTea plugin has to be set as libjavaplugin.so.



[CMD=]cd ~/.mozilla/plugins && ln -s /usr/local/lib/IcedTeaPlugin.so libjavaplugin.so[/CMD]

```
ln: libjavaplugin.so: File exists
```
Still no plugins found in Firefox.



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> Please don't follow that outdated thread, it does things that are bad and unnecessary.  Instead, just follow the Handbook version.  Flash 10 on FreeBSD 8-STABLE with Firefox 8 works fine.



I have been following the handbook version
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html#MOZ-FLASH-PLUGIN



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> Installing the Flash port is not installing the plugin.
> 
> Outdated thread:
> 
> ...



The outdated one worked to get flash plugin up and running when I ran 
[CMD=]nspluginwrapper -v -a -i[/CMD]
It would just stop at

```
Looking for plugins from /home/blah/.mozilla/plugins
```

The old command installed the plugin. But Java plugin still isn't working even though all symlinks are in place.

Thanks for everyone's help so far.


----------



## zlopi (Feb 17, 2012)

help, does not want to install the flashplugin


```
# nspluginwrapper -l
#
```


```
# nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin
Auto-install plugins from /root/.mozilla/plugins
Looking for plugins in /root/.mozilla/plugins
```


```
nspluginwrapper -v -i /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so 
nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```


```
pkg_version -vI | grep 'nspluginwrapper\|linux-f10-flashplugin'
linux-f10-flashplugin-11.1r102.55   =   up-to-date with index
nspluginwrapper-1.4.4               =   up-to-date with index
```


```
# mount | grep lin
linprocfs on /compat/linux/proc (linprocfs, local)
linsysfs on /compat/linux/sys (linsysfs, local)
```


```
# kldstat | grep lin
 5    4 0xffffffff82622000 45058    linux.ko
11    1 0xffffffff82846000 429d     linprocfs.ko
12    1 0xffffffff8284b000 a0f      linsysfs.ko
```


```
FreeBSD **** 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0 r230983: Sun Feb  5 00:31:01 MSK 2012     ***:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------

